
Google upgrades physical authentication technology for iPhone and iPad - velmu
https://www.imore.com/google-upgrades-physical-authentication-technology-iphone-and-ipad
======
Discombulator
Great! Now everyone who already has an NFC U2F/WebAuthn key (e.g. YubiKey with
NFC) can use it for the “advanced protection” program (which increases
security on your Google account by enforcing 2FA, among other things). Before
this you needed to get a separate Bluetooth dongle that at least I have not
found other uses for.

